# Grub 2 Boot Issue



## Wizengamot (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to read my issue, I'll try to keep it short.  First and foremost this is a grub2 issue (as far as I know).  The system DOES boot... eventually, and works great after it boots, it just takes 5 full timed minutes to get to point where the grub menu shows up and then a couple of countdown seconds to start booting.

Issue.
I get the grub messages as follows:


```
error: compression algorithm 98 not supported (this displays 4 times)
error: unsupported embedded BP (type=51)  (this occurs twice)
```

The above lines show up within 1 second of showing the `Welcome to GRUB!`" message. If the above messages stick around, I really don't care that much, the real issue is the lines below....


```
error: unknown device 2003136048
```

This occurs 4x..
Each of the unknown device lines takes about 1 minute to show up. After this, the Grub menu shows and the FreeBSD operating system boots without further incident.

My only goal is to find some assistance in editing the grub configuration to remove this delay.  I went into and tried to edit grub.cfg but found a warning that the file is auto-generated and that I should not edit it.  I figured if I did edit it, the auto-generation part would just overwrite my changes at some point in the future.  I figure that if I can get GRUB to quit giving me messages, I can chop about 5 full minutes from the boot cycle for this machine.  I did read on this forum when researching this issue that someone mentioned that you should remove the graphics from the grub.cfg.  When I went into the grub.cfg file I did find four lines that might be culprit...


```
function load_video {
       insmod vbe
       insmod vga
       insmod video_bochs
       insmod video_cirrus
}
```

Since this FreeBSD install is brand new and isn't really doing anything yet, I figured, the worst that can happen is I have to re-install, so I commented out these lines and now the system boots FAST.  The only issue is that the graphics while booting (aka the text scrolling by) is alternately bold and and not bold, and I can live with that. 

The big question is:  Are my changes going to be lost?  The secondary question would be, Have I made a change that will cause system instability?  I refer here to the fact that the video text while booting is alternately bold and not.. so obviously these "insmod" calls in this function are setting some sort of environment up that prevents that from occurring.

I refer to the fact that the file states that it is auto-generated and that I should not edit it myself, which I ignored.  The machine will move on to be somewhat mission critical in the future so this is the reason I ask this question now.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide, and if you need anything from the machine itself, please ask.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 26, 2018)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/multi-boot-freebsd-with-windows-debian-and-linux-mint.57538/

It's been over 10 years since I've dual booted or multi-booted anything but, when I did, I just used FreeBSD's method as mentioned in that thread.


----------



## Wizengamot (Mar 26, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/multi-boot-freebsd-with-windows-debian-and-linux-mint.57538/
> 
> It's been over 10 years since I've dual booted or multi-booted anything but, when I did, I just used FreeBSD's method as mentioned in that thread.


I would be fine with removing GRUB altogether if the only function it performs is to dual boot the machine.  This machine is a single purpose machine and will never be dual booted.  I will research "removing grub"
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2018)

Wizengamot said:


> Since this FreeBSD install is brand new and isn't really doing anything yet,


FreeBSD doesn't use or install GRUB. Did you add it yourself or are you using TrueOS?

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

